# Compatability and swim level question



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I am looking to get some middle level swimmers for my tank once the Gourami's I got tricked into buying are given away. Currently I have a lot of top swimmers (guppys, danios). I have neon Tetras that fill the mid portion of the tank out but for the most part its pretty bare. What types of fish are good to swim in that section? (Its on my to do list after the plants)


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Rasboras are a lovely addition to any tank. Trigonostigma heteromorpha (Harlequin Rasbora) are a mid-level swimming fish that are a great schooling fish. They stay relatively small, very peaceful and easy to keep.
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_rasbora.php


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's a link to a chart that lists community fish by swimming level.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/fishlevels.htm


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

bookmarked! thanks kat. great link.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Why not just add some more neon tetras? They will love a bigger school and it will help you fill in your mid-section.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rummy-nose tetras are also a great addition to any tank, will school, are mid level swimmers, and their red noses serve as stress indicators (they turn dull when they are stressed) which can help with controlling water quality issues.

But I also agree that the neons would probably appreciate a larger school.


----------

